# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  NECESITO GAGS INFANTILES QUE FUNCIONEN

## rakso

Ya se que no funcionan a todos por igual pero me gustaria conocer tus gags que ya estan probados ante niños que te funcionen, gracias.

----------


## ignoto

Varita que se rompe.
Abanico roto y recompuesto.
De papel a sombrero.
Varita que se pedorrea (ante pocos niños y con ambiente silencioso).
Pañuelo que todos ven de un color un niño de otro.
Tijera corta-no corta.
Tijera que se rompe.
Varita que se dobla.
Varita desaparición.
Taza de café a confeti.
Etc...

Y así hasta quichicientos chorrenta y tantos más los que cada uno se inventa.

La magia infantil tiene un gran componente de gags. A los niños les gustan. Es cuestión de presentación y buen gusto de cada uno.

----------


## Mc_MAGIC

para mi el teatro al reves y barita que se rompe :D

----------


## torrini

Creoien que los gags, estan bien tanto para niños como para adultos pero, creo y afirmo que es mucho más dificil hacer MAGIA para niños y digo magia porque esos seres diminutos, tan majosss... que dificil público, el más dificil, pero que agradecidos si consigues ilusionarles, porque no engañan y si lo has conseguido te llevas las mejores de las satisfacciones.
Hay que llevar un número muy estudiado y estar atentos poruqe en cada actuación tus espectadores, seguro, que te enseñan algo nuevo.
Exitos para todos.

----------


## Carlosadriano

Los niños disfrutan mucho con gags gestuales y corporales, por ejemplo:
* Cuando saludas a un asistente dandole la mano, hacer como si tubiese mucha fuerza y te duele la mano.
* Cuando utilices algo para el show (yo lo hago con el inflador de globos)y tengas que dejarlo le dices al asistente sin mirarlo que lo coga, pero lo sueltas cogiendolo desprevenido
* Un accesorio que yo utilizo mucho es cuando incho un globo lo decincho haciendolo silvar al globo... pero al terminar de desinflarlo sigue sonando pq tengo en la boca un silvatito escondido.

Espero que sean de tu utilidad

----------


## karlk

Ignoto, lso trucos que has dicho, donde se pueden encontrar?
Me interesa especialmente el d taza de café a confetti.
Gracias

sSalu2

----------


## ignoto

Los pañuelos camaleón (ese que un niño ve de un color y los demás de otro) se hace con colador. 
Está en los DVD de Marko y se basa en que sacas dos voluntarios y enseñas un pañuelo y un colador. Metes el pañuelo verde, por ejemplo, en el colador y le preguntas a uno de ellos ¿De qué color es el pañuelo? "Verde" Te giras hacia el otro (cambiando el "ese") y le preguntas ¿De qué color es el pañuelo? "Rojo".
Tiene el inconveniente de que los niños suelen intentar evitar el quedar en ridículo y mienten (dicen verde aunque hayan visto claramente que el pañuelo es rojo) por lo que me gusta sacar a adultos.
A los niños les encanta reirse de los adultos.

----------


## eidanyoson

y a los adultos también les encanta reirse de los adultos.

Es que los niños es con diferencia, el público más difícil.

----------


## orlock

Yo utilizo mucho un gag que aprendí de Paul Daniels en una   conferencia en el congreso de Toledo (allá por los años...), mi primer congreso.

Consiste en coger al niño cuando lo sacas por el codo y darle la mano, cuando te la ha dado se la vuelves a subir por  el codo y se la vuelves a dar, como si te la diera él, así lo repites hasta que estimes oportuno.

Os aseguro que la gente, sobre todo los padres, se parten. Pero esto es como todo, lo que me funciona a mí, puede que no funcione a otros.

Comprobado en mis carnes. A mi se me da muy bién la improvisación, y arranco carcajadas con mis propios gags, inventados en el momento. 

Pero cuando se me ha ocurrido soltar un gag de otro, nada, ni flores, no hay efecto. Conclusión, dejo a cada uno con lo suyo, que yo utilizaré lo mio, porque es lo que me funciona.

----------


## zaki

aspirante a mago zaki,Hola Claudio sobre los juegos de magia infantil deberias arriesgarte un poco, me explico, cuando pides informacion sobre tal juego, la gente te contestara como les fue a ellos, a cada uno de distinta manera pero eso no quiere decir que el juego sea malo, a algunos les salio mal, otros no supieron hacerlo bien. Yo compro muchos juegos de magia infantil y utilizo la mitad, pero creo que tengo que arriesgarme, en tu caso pensartelo bien y se decidido, pues si te equivocas siempre hay rastrillo o se lo regalas a un amigo, un saludo zaki

----------


## blackmagic

uno que me gusta mucho es el de coger un globo de los largos y soplarlo mucho, ver que no se hincha,entonces lo estiras para que la goma  se dé de si, soplas...y nada,que no se hincha,pero de repente te das cuenta de que lo estás soplando por el otro extremo en vez de por la boquilla, si pones cra de ingenuo mientras lo haces genial!

----------


## Karlim Karras

o le dices a los niños y ahora quien quiere salir (supuestamente para participar en un acto), cuando te dicen yo, tu les dices: alli esta la puerta

----------


## ignoto

Este último no te lo aconsejo. La única vez que gasté una broma de este estilo se me marchó un niño. Además, disgustado.

----------


## Karlim Karras

tambien puedes pedirles que para que salgan a participar pongan caras de diferentes formas. Yo lo hago y los niños se mueren de la risa. Por ejemplo la mejor cara de hormiga (y tu imitas una hormiga). Ten la seguridad de que ellos te seguiràn

----------


## rogelio

Ami me gusta mucho el abanico roto y recompuesto, le digo al niño que es un regalo muy preciado que lo cuide mucho, y me voy para atras y ledigo que lo habra y esta roto y despues bla bla bla y lo areglo

----------


## miguelelmago

La varita que se rompe
la lapicera que da descarga

----------


## EL GRAN CARTAGO

Con nada se rien más esos pequeños diablillos que cuando el mago falla un truco, sobre todo si insiste en él, cada vez con menos exito. Esto se aplica a cualquier juego, ignora sus risas, concéntrate cada vez más, acaba llorando con llantos cada vez más largos para acabar sonándote la nariz con un pañuelo y haces que se te queda pegado en los dedos, en fín... tiene que haber momentos muy payasos en la actuación, sé que no es fácil.

----------


## ERNEKOF

> La varita que se rompe
> la lapicera que da descarga


... perdon pero no me parece la lapicera que da descargas sea correcto para usar con chicos ya que no sabemos si el chico tiene algun problemita de salud, no es conveniente preguntarle a los padres sobre el tema y ademas si un nene se te pone a llorar por la electricidad el padre se puede enojar muchisimo con vos. Te recomiendo la lapicera usarla solo con amigos y no en un espectaculo NI SIQUIERA CON ESPECTADORES ADULTOS. en lugar de la misma podrias usar un dispositivo de los que tienen cebitas (pequeños explosivos como los revolveres de juguete ) que causan un susto terrible pero al no implicar dolor generalmente provoca una carcajada en la victima.

----------


## ignoto

Coincido plenamente.
La silla eléctrica y demás inventos desagradables mejor dejarlos en casa y utilizarlos con uno mismo.
Si a ti no te hacen gracia, a los demás tampoco.

----------


## swaze

en cuanto a la lapicera estoy de acuerdo es un peligro no solo en espectaculos para niños sino tambien para adultos.

Yo personalmente tengo 3 gags que funcionan muy bien. Primero el de la manga de 2 metros. El tipico de bueno para que no digais que el truco esta en la manga..ahi piensan que te vas a remangar y tu sacas dos metros de manga xD

Otro (tambien de mangas) es sacarle metro y medio de paueños anudados de distinto color a un niño de la manga o de su bolsillo (quien dice pañuelso dice cintas de colores).

y por ultimo y quizas el mas divertido saco un globo y hago que lo voy a inchar pero al empezar a soplar lo que se incha esm i mano (por supuesto llevo guantes puestos) hasta que se oye BANG y al estallar no esta, se quedan con una cara... xDDD

----------


## zarkov

> Ami me gusta mucho el abanico roto y recompuesto, le digo al niño que es un regalo muy preciado que lo cuide mucho, y me voy para atras y ledigo que lo habra y esta roto y despues bla bla bla y lo areglo


Éste se lo hizo un mago a mi hija cuando era pequeña y casi la emprende a patadas en las espinillas del mago. No tengo experiencia en magia infantil, pero por sentido común me parece que no hay que ridiculizar al niño en ningún momento (quizás como apunta Ignoto), aunque sea una broma. Me refiero a lo de alli está la puerta, por ejemplo.

----------


## Ericmiret

El gag "Tijera corta-no corta" debe ser que corta un papel, coges otro igual y no lo corta?

----------


## nick63nick

YO utilizo el gag de "sacar la paloma de la bolsa de papel".

Coges una bolsa de papel, la llenas de plumón blanco, este aunque pongas mucha cantidad podrás dejar la bolsa completamente plana y cerrada que no se notará.

Sales a escenario y coges la bolsa diciendo que vas a presentar a tu mascota una linda paloma, enseñas la bolsa de papel totalmente plana, metes la mano dentro y la inflas un poco (no hace falta soplar dentro), sacas la mano y cierras la abertura de la bolsa, das unos pases mágicos y....¡zas!....explotas la bolsa con una palmada, todo el plumón empezará a esparcirse por todo el escenario y por ti mismo, la nube de plumas que se forma es extraordinaria y tu dices...."madre miaaaa....pues si que empezamos bien....que me he cargaoooo a la palomaaaa".

Os aseguro que se rien de la leche, tanto los peques, como los mayores.

Yo a partir de aquí, lo que hago es sacarme un pañuelo rojo que llevo en el bolsillo derecho superior de la americana, hacer como si la despidiese (a la paloma) y decir..."que descanse en paz...", esto provoca más risas, para acto seguido continuar con una rutina de pañuelo cambio de color, que también la hago con una charla un poco cómica.

Saludos mágicos
Alejandro

----------


## Diegp

Hola a todos!!

Yo ultimamente estoy haciendo un gag que es el que sacas una varita con los colores inversos, y los crios ya te dicen que esa no es una varita o algo por el estilo, con lo que puedes hecharte una buena charla, y despues la enrollas en una hoja de periodico y aparece la varita con los colores como tienen que estar....

Alejandro, me ha gustado mucho lo de la paloma,igual me lo preparo en un rato que tenga libre y lo pruebo.....jejeje pero igual despues de explotar la bolsa y que caigan las plumas, lo que hago es sacar un pañuelo negro y hacer aparecer de este una tortola...jejeje si lo hago ya te contare el resultado

Saludos

----------


## swaze

mmm lo de la paloma entre adultos isempre da muy buen resultado, entre niños es peliagudo, yo antes hacia ese gags pero cuanod un niño se me hecho a llorar decidi no vovler a hacerlo. por supuesto les explique que sol oera una broma y saque al chavalin ocm oayudante para que se le pasara pero me quedo mal sabor de boca

----------


## marox

claro que no hay que ridiculizarlo!!
los niños odian que les pase eso frente a sus amigos.
y el de la lapicera que da electricidad, a mi ni se me ocurriria usarlo como gag en una fiesta infantil..se pone a llorar...y cagaste .... :roll: 
uno que escuche por ahi, es cuando lo haces pasar y lo saludas con la mano, hace como que tiene mucha fuerza
eso provoca carcajadas
 :Wink:

----------


## ERNEKOF

Lo de la paloma explosiva me parece bienisimo, voy a intentarlo con adultos.

Lo de la mano fuerte esta buenisimo y.....


aca va lo mio!!

Hago un juego donde desaparece una carta y digo que va a aparecer arriba del mazo. Toco el mazo con una varita chiquita que tengo y no pasa nada. Toco de vuelta y nada. Cambio la varita por una mas grande (la tamaño standar) y nada. Entonces me hago el enojado y digo "Ahora vas a ver!!!!"
Me construi una varita magica (que mantengo oculta dentro de una funda) con un caño de PVC de 1,5m de largo por 10 cm de ancho. la forre con contact negro y blanco como corresponde y manteniendo las proporciones. La busco, (RISAS GENERALIZADAS) y finalmente la carta aparece en top. Pido un aplauso para la super varita y la mando a dormir nuevamente agradeciendole los servicios prestados.

Espero que les guste.

----------


## juanete

Uno que me gusta mucho es el que se cuenta una historia de una seda muy valiosa que la mando un mago desde el oriente y que se ara magia con ella se rompe por el centro y el mago la restaura en sus manos, el ayudante (enanito) lo intenta pero no pasa nada, ahí uno hace el show de que las tela son muy valiosa, es increíble ver la cara de susto del pequeñín, luego se meta en la bolsista mágica y esta aparece recompuesta.

----------


## nick63nick

> Hola a todos!!
> 
> Yo ultimamente estoy haciendo un gag que es el que sacas una varita con los colores inversos, y los crios ya te dicen que esa no es una varita o algo por el estilo, con lo que puedes hecharte una buena charla, y despues la enrollas en una hoja de periodico y aparece la varita con los colores como tienen que estar....
> 
> Alejandro, me ha gustado mucho lo de la paloma,igual me lo preparo en un rato que tenga libre y lo pruebo.....jejeje pero igual despues de explotar la bolsa y que caigan las plumas, *lo que hago es sacar un pañuelo negro y hacer aparecer de este una tortola.*..jejeje si lo hago ya te contare el resultado
> 
> Saludos


Bueno, esa es una buena opción y de hecho sería la lógica para continuar con este juego "broma", en mi caso no hago magia con animales (es cuestión de ética personal, cuestionable por supuesto), aunque la respeto y me gustan los efectos con animales.

De todas maneras, el gag funciona muy bien sin necesidad de sacar realmente la tórtola.

Saludos mágicos.
Alejandro

----------


## nick63nick

> mmm lo de la paloma entre adultos isempre da muy buen resultado, *entre niños es peliagudo, yo antes hacia ese gags pero cuanod un niño se me hecho a llorar decidi no vovler a hacerlo*. por supuesto les explique que sol oera una broma y saque al chavalin ocm oayudante para que se le pasara pero me quedo mal sabor de boca


Bueno yo hace tiempo que lo vengo haciendo y nunca me ha pasado eso, símplemente se ríen y lo ven como una "torpeza" del mago, como si hubieses fallado el juego. De todas maneras yo cuando presento el juego, a pesar de que le pongo el punto de clímax como si realmente fuese a aparecer una paloma, nunca dejo de enfocarlo como lo que realmente pretendo y es que sea una broma.

Saludos mágicos.
Alejandro

----------


## nick63nick

> *Lo de la paloma explosiva me parece bienisimo, voy a intentarlo con adultos.*
> Lo de la mano fuerte esta buenisimo y.....
> 
> 
> aca va lo mio!!
> 
> Hago un juego donde desaparece una carta y digo que va a aparecer arriba del mazo. Toco el mazo con una varita chiquita que tengo y no pasa nada. Toco de vuelta y nada. Cambio la varita por una mas grande (la tamaño standar) y nada. Entonces me hago el enojado y digo "Ahora vas a ver!!!!"
> Me construi una varita magica (que mantengo oculta dentro de una funda) con un caño de PVC de 1,5m de largo por 10 cm de ancho. la forre con contact negro y blanco como corresponde y manteniendo las proporciones. La busco, (RISAS GENERALIZADAS) y finalmente la carta aparece en top. Pido un aplauso para la super varita y la mando a dormir nuevamente agradeciendole los servicios prestados.
> 
> Espero que les guste.


Con adultos exclusivamente no lo he probado nunca, pero si puedo decirte que cuando lo presento (yo hago magia para público mixto niño-adulto), causa las risas por igual tanto a los chavales, como a sus padres.

Saludos mágicos.
Alejandro

----------


## magomarcos

> ......."que descanse en paz...", esto provoca más risas, para acto seguido continuar con una rutina de ..... que también la hago con una charla un poco cómica.


Es la mejor broma que lei, en algun foro ........ Pues decir que realmente realizad un acto de matar una paloma y luego saludarla y decirle que descanse en paz.  Tiene que ser una broma forera, pues no hay nada tan serio como la muerte, y menos de una paloma en una fiesta infantil.

Gracias por el humor acido.

MAGOMARCOS

----------


## gaga

Ignoto, perdona si esta pregunta es una tonteria,¿con el colador te refieres a la bolsa? si no es asi, ¿se podria hacer con la bolsa?

----------


## nick63nick

> Iniciado por nick63nick
> 
> ......."que descanse en paz...", esto provoca más risas, para acto seguido continuar con una rutina de ..... que también la hago con una charla un poco cómica.
> 
> 
> Es la mejor broma que lei, en algun foro ........ Pues decir que realmente realizad un acto de matar una paloma y luego saludarla y decirle que descanse en paz.  *Tiene que ser una broma forera, pues no hay nada tan serio como la muerte, y menos de una paloma en una fiesta infantil*.
> 
> Gracias por el humor acido.
> 
> MAGOMARCOS


Todo depende desde el punto de vista que se mire y sobre todo se enfoque.

Claro que la muerte de cualquier ser vivo es una cosa muy seria y puede que para algunos sea un tema que no admita ninguna broma, pero eso no quiere decir que con su debido respeto y sin malos gustos, no se pueda bromear con ello.

Yo no hago magia con animales, símplemente por ética y por que no me gusta exhibirlos, pero eso no quiere decir que no me guste ver efectos.

Vuelvo a lo mismo, si la broma o el "gag", se plantea desde el principio como lo que va a ser, es decir, una broma y se realiza con un enfoque desenfadado, pero manteniendo un buen gusto y sin hacer comentarios demasiado jocosos sobre la muerte, no veo el porque no puedan hacerse. De hecho el enfoque que hay que darle es que fallas un juego y no como que vas "matando" palomas por ahí.

Ya comenté que lo vengo haciendo desde hace tiempo (aunque no siempre que actúo lo hago) y que realmente funciona, nadie se queda traumatizado, nadie se pone a llorar (ni los niños), etc. Incluso los comentarios que recibo es que la broma gusta y con esto ya me es suficiente como para seguir haciéndola cuando lo creo conveniente.

Saludos mágicos.
Alejandro

----------


## moimoi

un gag muy bueno es para empezar el show hacer algun truco de estos que venden en las tiendas de bromas, como las cucharas que ya estan dobladas, y que los niños te pillen el truco, se empezaran a reir y haras algo asi como mostrar el recibo de 2 € o explicar que el truco es muy malo y barato, entonces preguntas ¿Ahora estan listos para ver magia de verdad :Confused: 
Y ellos diran: SIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
y ya los metes de lleno en el show.
Lo de la paloma se puede hacer con las plumas de las almohadas verdad?

----------


## BusyMan

Pues sinceramente eso de empezar fallando y pillándote no lo veo yo una buena tarjeta de presentación para empezar un show que es el momento en el que estás definiendo a ojos de la gente quién eres y cómo eres.

Empezaría un músico su primera canción desafinando, tosiendo y demostrando que usa playback?

----------


## ignoto

Me temo que tengo que disentir.
En magia infantil es asumible el "fracaso" del mago si está integrado en una historia. Precisamente, el número que tengo montado se basa todo él en que fracaso constantemente un juego si y otro también.
Pero el fracaso debe estar justificado, no vale el "hago como que fallo y así se rien". Eso estropea el ambiente mágico.
Yo suelo empezar (no siempre, pero bueno) con la baraja eléctrica. Lo justifico explicando al principio que "Hoy no haremos magia, os voy a enseñar cómo se hace". A partir de ahí, omito la sarta de despropósitos y desvaríos que siguen para no aburriros.

----------


## BusyMan

> Me temo que tengo que disentir.


Entonces no disentimos, estamos de acuerdo en que empezar diciendo ''Vaya, he fallado, eso es porque uso material de mala calidad'' no es apropiado.

Los fallos mágicos o los ''te-pillé'' mágicos pueden ser geniales.

Pero el papel de mago malo que fue usado por los payasos durante tiempo lo que busca es la risa, no la magia y entonces no pertenece a este foro.

----------


## ignoto

¡No vale!
Visto así tienes razón.  :( 

¡Yo quería saber mas que nadieeeeeeee!   :(

----------


## swaze

> Yo suelo empezar (no siempre, pero bueno) con la baraja eléctrica. Lo justifico explicando al principio que "Hoy no haremos magia, os voy a enseñar cómo se hace". A partir de ahí, omito la sarta de despropósitos y desvaríos que siguen para no aburriros.


Pues a mi personalmente me parece interesante, nunca me habia planteado la magia infantil desde ese punto; quiero decir, creaba interaccion con los niños pero no hasta el extremo que se desprenden de tus palabras (eso o yo lo entendi mal xD).

En cuanto al tema del mensaje, ya he visto a varias personas hablando de lo mismo en distintas variedades de magia, pero para mi, no puedo ver algo como un "fracaso" para hacer gracia y empezar con buen pie. Personalmente creo que el primer numero que se les haga al publico en general, y mas en concreto a los infantes, debe ser algo que capte totalmente su atencion (El metodo de Ignoto me parece interesantisimo), empezar fallando u ntruco para posteriormente pasar a otra rutina a mi personalmente me parece como dejar algo a medias.

Si veo bien el hecho de preparar un "error" que ayude a que el publico quede mas absorvido por el espectaculo, pero terminando la rutina en exito.

Pero para gustos los colores :Smile1:

----------


## ignoto

En relación al comentario de Swaze, os voy a pedir que esperéis un poco.
Esta noche le pediré a Patito que os lo cuente si no le importa.
Él tiene actuación con niños mañana y así os podrá hablar "en caliente".

----------


## magomarcos

No es tanto para niños, no por su color sino por su comprension pero aqui va.

Les comentaba que mi padre fue mago, su gran idolo era H. Houdini,
el dia que yo naci el desaparecio.  :roll: 

Uno de los mejores efectos de magia que realizo fue hacerme a mi.

 :Wink:  

Magomarcos

----------


## ERNEKOF

estuve en USA y me sorprendi mucho al descubrir que Bicycle fabrica unos HERMOSOS MAZOS INFANTILES con la misma calidad de los que usamos frecuentemente. Lamentablemente no se consiguen en cualquier lado, SINCERAMENTE NO ENTIENDO LA POLITICA DE DISTRIBUCION DE LA EMPRESA. Solamente en algunas FARMACIAS y no en CASAS DE MAGIA. 
En una farmacia del pueblito chiquito de Morriston consegui solo 1 mazo de cartas de Charly Brown, Tambien unas cartas TRANSPARENTES que son buenisimas para cualquier juego ya que todo parece IMPOSIBLE. En fin estoy contento pero a la vez un poco triste porque aca en SUDAMERICA solo se consique el tipico mazo comun. Tambien compre otro mazo hecho para personas  COMPROBLEMAS DE VISION que tiene numeros y letras grandes como toda la carta y se ve perfectamente desde 15 metros. En España hay? Alguien podria hacerme un envio de cartas?  (voy a tratar de poner algunas fotos)

----------


## ERNEKOF

http://ar.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ern...m?.dir=80b2re2

Por favor, que alguien publique un post si es que se ve bien o mal.

Foto 1:  Cartas para ver de lejos

Foto 2:  Cartas de Charly Brown y Snoopy

Foto 3,4,5,6,7 y 8: Cartas regulares con foto en el dorso para hacer abanicos

Foto 9: Cartas de Genie Magic

Foto 10: CARTAS BICYCLE TRANSPARENTES !!!!!

----------


## nevulo

En España que yo sepa tenemos barajas con dibujos en el dorso preparadas para abanicos y también las transparentes, en tiendamagia:

http://www.tiendamagia.com/advanced_...x=0&image2.y=0

Saludos

----------


## magosiul@hotmail.com

Hola  a  todos:

yo uso un juego gag  que se lo vi a Colombini , causa mas risa especialmente a los adultos pero tambien a los niños por la torpeza, consiste en lo sgte:
me presento con una bolsa que contiene dos pañuelos (del mismo tamaño)uno verde y otro rojoy digo que les voy a enseñar a hacer un efecto de magia , entonces digo: primero se los hago y luego lo enseño: tengo 2 pañuelos uno rojo y uno verde, si los meto a la bolsa y los agito el verde se vuelve rojo  y el rojo se vuelve verde, esto causa a gracia por lo tonto , pero entonces el mago se dispone a enseñarlo y dice: bueno ahora les enseño , en realidad uso dos duplicados y muestra cuatro pañuelos , todo el auditorio rie creeme , y para terminar  dices en voz de algo absurdo :si ,y por esto me pagan!!  y todos continuaran riendo , como ves es muy economico y funciona bastante , espero te guste y te sirva .

bueno nos vemos

Magisiulisticos Saludos

----------


## jerry

> Iniciado por ignoto
> 
> Yo suelo empezar (no siempre, pero bueno) con la baraja eléctrica. Lo justifico explicando al principio que "Hoy no haremos magia, os voy a enseñar cómo se hace". A partir de ahí, omito la sarta de despropósitos y desvaríos que siguen para no aburriros.
> 
> 
> Pues a mi personalmente me parece interesante, nunca me habia planteado la magia infantil desde ese punto; quiero decir, creaba interaccion con los niños pero no hasta el extremo que se desprenden de tus palabras (eso o yo lo entendi mal xD).
> 
> En cuanto al tema del mensaje, ya he visto a varias personas hablando de lo mismo en distintas variedades de magia, pero para mi, no puedo ver algo como un "fracaso" para hacer gracia y empezar con buen pie. Personalmente creo que el primer numero que se les haga al publico en general, y mas en concreto a los infantes, debe ser algo que capte totalmente su atencion (El metodo de Ignoto me parece interesantisimo), empezar fallando u ntruco para posteriormente pasar a otra rutina a mi personalmente me parece como dejar algo a medias.
> 
> ...


 :D amigos mi humilde punto de vista; diferente publico, diferente tecnica, mi experiencia personal: estabamos un grupo de amigos y un comeciante seguia a continuacion en el show, todos estabamos en nuestra "onda" de la nada oimos un ruido en el ecenario y vimos al comediante a punto de caer y malabareando su microfono entre un mar de cables y risas...nuestras! somos magos jugando a ser actores o viceverza, somos expectaculo demoslo de una manera u otra siempre y cuando funcione el cometido ..divertir a nuestro publico, finalmente no nos tomemos muy en serio a nosotros mismos, divertamonos tambien!

----------


## magoben

Hola a todos!! Tiempos de no estar en contacto pero estamos de regreso!

Como algunos saben, soy un mago muy joven, 17 años, me dedico profesionalmente a esto desde los 13, tengo programa de tv, blablabla. Lo digo para que vean que todo lo que les voy a decir lo he probado y funciona creanme haha.

Primero, respecto a lo de la paloma explosiva, excelente gag. Yo lo hago pero con la bolsa del huevo. Con el pulgar muevo la bolsa como que hay una paloma adentro que se está moviendo. Luego comienzo a golpear la bolsa y diciendo que se deje de mover el animal. Al final digo: "En serio no hay nada", le doy la vuelta a la bolsa y sale el montón de plumas. Muy bueno y arranca muchas muchas risas. Tomaré bastante en cuenta el de la paloma explosiva, me gusta bastante :D

Segundo, algo que sirve bastante es hacerte como el que no sabes. No llegar al punto de tonto tonto, pero alguien así mejor dicho despistado. Mi personaje es algo parecido a ese, alguien despistado, que los trucos fallan pero al final resultan milagros. Como por ejemplo, el del billete del limón, desaparezco el billete y llevo a sentar a la asistente, al final del show muestro el limón (tip: lo saco del zapato, cargandolo por supuesto al quitarmelo, no que me lo dé la asistente, debido a que así quito sospechas que vean que la asistente me da el limón). Otro que hago así es el del anillo en el zapatito, cambio el anillo por una moneda y tiro la moneda lejos (por supuesto si el espacio lo da, sino hago como que se me perdió el anillo). La tiro tipo a la piscina o entre las plantas. Digo que en realidad tiré el anillo (tengo otra moneda empalmada) y muestro la moneda. Todos se parten de la risa al ver que te confundiste.  Y muchos más. 

Tercero, ocupen gags como efectos en sí, causan más risa porque la gente se queda esperando y al final sales con nada. Como pedir un billete, lo cambias por uno falso o la mitad de un billete de bajo valor, luego lo haces pedacitos y dices que se acabo el efecto, antes de este dics que harás el efecto más divertido del mundo y dice que vale lo que vale el billete. Otro es uno de mentalismo que tienes una predicción. La muestras y pides que te diganun animal de cuatro patas, un produto del supermercado con su respectivo precio y un artista favorito.  Al final del sobre sacas que tú haz dibujado un animal de cuatro patas (un ciruclo peuqeño para la cabeza con orejas, uno grande para el estómago, una cola y cuatro patas puede pasarse por el que te digan), luego sacas un código de barras para el producto y dices que pueden ir al supermercado y puede comprobarlo que coincide y por último sacas una cara así solo el círculo con ojos, un palo de nariz y una sonrisa de un lado con pelo corto y del otro lado con pelo largo por si te dicen una mujer. Dices que hiciste un retrato del artista que te dijeron. Causa muchisimas risas.

Cuarto, otra cosa que he descubierto que causa muchas risas es la varita que se dobla y la que se quiebra. Yo lo hago en una rutina de esponjas. Digo que el asistente niño me va a ayudar a desaparecer la esponja. Le doy la varita que se dobla (la de resorte) y que la tenga por la punta.  Se le dobla, te das cuenta, lloras, haces el teatro y se parten de la risa. Luego le dices que le darás otra varita. Y le das la varita que se quiebra. Aún más risas. Al final le dices que le darás una varita que no podrá arruinar, y le das una varita chiquitita.

Quinto y último. Prefiero el estilo de magia entre cómico y serio, mezclarlo. Un tipo copperfield que combina el humor al principio con después algo super serio. La magia es para divertirse y disfrutarla a lo grande tanto nosotros como lo demás. La magia seria totalmente por mucho tiempo aburre. Aunque estés desapareciendo quince mil elefantes y llevas una hora aburrirá. Debes de tener un incentivo, que quieran ver más y no que acabe rápido. Con chistes y bromas levantas los ánimos. Un buen ejericio es leer chistes, ver bromas, ver programas de comedia. Agarras muchas ideas y luego durante el show se te ocurren y formas en el momento los gags. Yo eso hago, muchas veces de las ideas que ocupo en mi show ha sido porque en otros shows lo he hecho sin querer, que algo me salió mal o algo y causo mucha risa. Invéntate, toma ideas y transformalas a tu propio estilo. Y lo último, actúa! Llora, ríe, enojate, grita en el show. Yo cuando veo que alguien no capta lo que le digo le grito desesperadamente que se apure y me enojo. Aunque puede parecer algo poco ético para algunos, creanme que causa increíbles risas si lo haces bien. 

Espero que sea suficiente y les sirva de algo. Saludos de nuevo.

----------


## magoben

Se me olvidaba!! ahhaha

Cuando se hace una broma, gag o un efecto que se ve mal para pasar a algo grande, no decir: Eso es magia barata, mala, etc... hoy pasamos a la de verdad. Degrada la magia. Un efecto de magia puede ir desde desaparecer un moneda de la manera más vulgar a desaparecer algo grande. Mejor como puse en el anterior, tomenlo como un número dentro del programa y sigan con la magia o digan que era algo para divertirlos un rato que los veo dormidos y quiero que sea show de magia no de hipnosis o algo así. Recomendación más grande, no entren con ese tipo de efectos. Mucha gente solo ve el primer efecto para hacerse una idea del show, si les gusta se quedan sino se van. Por supuesto si hacen muy bien ese gag de entrada es más puede servir como gancho, pero yo por mi estilo prefiero entrar con algo fuerte, luego un gag, luego el cuerpo del show y por último algo de nuevo fuerte. Muchos piensan que lo mejor para el final, pero me he dado cuenta que mejor lo mejor para el principio, valga la redundancia, debido a que mucha gente al ver el show de una hora no se queda a verlo todo. La mayoría se va antes que termine el show y no ven lo más impresionante de tí. Por ejemplo yo hago mi rutina de palomas de primero, luego los efectos con pañuelos, cartas, etc. y termino con la guillotina de brazo, que capte bastante la atención, es fuerte y gusta bastante. No es lo mejor de lo mejor de mi show, pero siempre impresiona. De nuevo, empieza con lo mejor, así tienes la seguridad que todos te ven lo mejor de tí. Por si empiezas solo con efectos pequeños y gags y dejas las palomas , por ejemplo, para ek final y la gente se va, se quedará con la impresión del mago que no hace grandes cosas, sino que hace efectos buenos pero no la gran cosa. en cambio si ven lo mejor de tí, verán que no solo haces efectos buenos sino que haces impresionantes. 

Por supuesto estoy hablando de shows tipo para centros comerciales, cumpleaños y comuniones. Si se dedican a lo grande, teatros y cosas similares, si entra lo mejor para el final, porque tienen que ver el show de principio a final, les guste o no ahhaha.

----------


## Practicante

Y una cosa que también flipan es atravesar globos con agujas grandes. Yo he hecho "brochetas" con globos de diferentes formas y tamaños y se parte de risa......

----------

